# The V Word.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Beef.....What used to be for dinner??

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/end-of-meat-startups-seek-meat-alternatives-for-the-masses-naa-associated-press/


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

where is the unlike button?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Morons.....


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

When I was in college they said soccer would replace football by the year 2000.

I guess those same experts somehow managed to reproduce and their offspring are following their misguided footsteps.

The nut does not fall far from the tree.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

"that look, cook and taste like the real thing - and can finally appeal to the masses."

Reality check. Nature does it for us. Beef, pork, and chicken come to mind.... Not to mention venison, fish, etc.

My beef turns my grass into tasty protein. They can go ahead and eat grasshopper paste and tofu. Just don't try and sell it time as what it is not.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I wonder how "environmentally friendly" the conversion process is to turn veggies into whatever it is they call it....I can assure you, the thought never really crossed their mind...


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Like Spongebob said........"goodluckwiththat"


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Gee... the makers of "Hungry Man" TV dinners bought out bug paste-n-tofu fake meat maker "Gardien"... Wow color me NOT surprised...

What I'd find surprising is if they actually used REAL meat and decent ingredients in their TV dinners to start with! Last "roast beef" Hungry man TV dinner I had tasted like old shoe leather soaked in some sort of "gravy" that tasted like shoe polish mixed with brake fluid... the green beans had the same consistency and taste as a pencil eraser and the mashed potatoes were obviously potato flakes that had exceeded their "best by" date or else were floor sweepings from the potato flake factory... The only thing remotely edible in the "meal" was the "cherry dessert", but there was only a teaspoon of that... Why I won't buy their lousy products anyway...

Later! OL J R


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

What kills me about Vegans is they decry modern farming processes for being overly processed and then turned around and eat something that is processed in order to taste like meat? In fact most vegetarians I know eat far more processed food than I do. Which can't be healthier.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I was waiting for the part where they claim once their proto meat is accepted all the livestock producers can just turn their livestock loose and let em roam the country side like nature intended&#8230;..

morons.

How come Soylent Green came to mind?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Mike, that was mean spirited. You wrote about "the V word" in cattle discussions. My mind raced and was expecting a nice article comparing Veal and Venison followed with nice recipes for both...maybe even pictures. My salivary glands were working overtime and my appetite was beginning to nag at me.

I clicked on the link...and after the ad-induced delay :angry: , it opened.

Dang near lost my lunch.  They mean to tell me that people ACTUALLY eat veggies? :huh: ...willingly? ...when there are still choices??? 

I had planned on having one of Cedrick's (that WAS the steer's name) t-bone steaks with some sauteed onions and/or mushrooms on it.

Out of protest, I put some home-butchered and home cured-bacon on it instead....hold the taters.

73, Mark


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Iam a full vegetarian. I really like my veggies. Just some of them have to be ran through an animal for processing first than dished out in a different package. Works great because iam not a fan of grass smoothies.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

mlappin said:


> How come Soylent Green came to mind?


??

Regards, Mike


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vegans= think meat consumption is evil and people should only eat veggies BUT--
Are investing millions of dollars and tons of cutting edge research into duplicating
"evil" meat using plant derivatives, or even "cultured cells" (isn't that basically that
"evil" cloning, which should be banned as well along with that "evil" GMO stuff??)

Therefore, we can simplify the equation...

Vegans= psychotic hypocrites...

That bug juice and tofu must deprive the brain of some nutrient needed for proper functioning...

Later! OL J R


----------



## dubltrubl (Jul 19, 2010)

Mike,

I think Marty was referring to the old movie,,,


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

dubltrubl said:


> Mike,
> 
> I think Marty was referring to the old movie,,,


I agree Steve, but I did not see SG mentioned in this thread unless I just flat out missed it. :huh:

Regards, Mike


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm ashamed. I just found out my sister is experimenting with the vegan lifestyle because she wants to enrich her horizons. Glad she's not my favorite one lol.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Vol said:


> ??
> 
> Regards, Mike


Beats me, the movie just came to mind after reading the article.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Vegans= think meat consumption is evil and people should only eat veggies BUT--
> Are investing millions of dollars and tons of cutting edge research into duplicating
> "evil" meat using plant derivatives, or even "cultured cells" (isn't that basically that
> "evil" cloning, which should be banned as well along with that "evil" GMO stuff??)
> ...


It's not uncommon to come across an article here and there about a vegan damn near dying from serious metabolic imbalances basically from the lack of meat and other animal proteins in their diets.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

mlappin said:


> It's not uncommon to come across an article here and there about a vegan damn near dying from serious metabolic imbalances basically from the lack of meat and other animal proteins in their diets.


And they STILL won't learn!!


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah I was hoping it was about veal as well. Thinking about expanding in that direction as every dairy is getting bigger and burning through Holsteins left and right. Lotta lil bulls to be had. So anyway the vegans.... I don't think they have ever seen a commercial vegetable farm with its enormous carbo footprint and dependable on massive chemical fertilizer tanks not to mention the insecticides and fungicides. Huh.... All other things they hate. Beef spends the majority of its life roaming pastures. n


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Eat bacon!




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153739855870211


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The Schmidt's can is classic.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

That was a great movie.... and I really liked ol' Walter Matthau....he was funny as they come and I could laugh just looking at him.

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Was it Grumpy old Men?


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Speaking of vegan, I have a pot of chili in the works. So far purtty vegan (lil bacon and bacon fat are OK, right). Once my oxtail is cooked it will make the chili about complete. Good vegan meals all have some meat in them or on the side.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

deadmoose said:


> Was it Grumpy old Men?


Yep....Jack Lemmon and Burgess Meredith in the clip Cy posted and Walter Matthau and Ann Margaret and Daryl Hannah....

Regards, Mike


----------

